# fish protocol client for Windows



## sbobillierc (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sure most Linux users knows about fish (File Transfer Protocol through SSH) I have been using it with konqueror between Linux machines with really good results. Now I want to be able to access my files in Linux using fish but from a Windows machine. I don't wanna use samba for this.

I know you can stablish a SSH connection from windows (I have done it using Putty) but I Putty doesn't let me copy files from the Linux Machine into my Windows Machine.

I have been searching through a couple of clients but looks like none of them support fish (at least not directly) If someone happens to know about some fish client for Windows I would be very grateful to hear about it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Take a look at Filezilla. Their software is free. I have used both the ftp and ssh-ftp look-a-like interface on both XP and Linux. You will have to install a server on your windows machine to connect from Linux.

There are some open source drag and drop ftp/ssh programs out there. Except right now I can seem to remember them or find them.


----------

